# Is goat minerals ok for horses?



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Can a pony can eat Manna Pro Goat minerals (He may not mess with it but just in case). I feed it free choice to my goats but now my daughter's pony is in with 2 of my goats so didn't know if it would be ok to put it out or not. Also what about baking soda? Thanks so much for any help


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Because of the high amounts of copper in goat minerals,that could easily make a horse ill.
I would keep it out of her reach! to be safe 

I feed my pony "Big Sky Minerals"
In my book the BEST minerals for horses,pricey but a bag of it can easily last one pony over 2-3 months!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think it would be safer to offer them all a horse mineral, and just make sure the goats are up to date on copper boluses. Baking soda doesn't need to be out at all, a healthy goat will "produce their own" so to speak, and it's usually only given when the goat has rumen problems.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

What about just mixing the minerals in their feed (they get fed separately) so I know they are getting the kind they need...


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Goatgirl80 said:


> What about just mixing the minerals in their feed (they get fed separately) so I know they are getting the kind they need...


I would put it where the pony can't get to it :thumbup:


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well the only thing is the goats and the pony is about the same size so where the goats can fit he can too lol  They are boers and he is small. My 5 year old (the one he belongs too) is taller then he is lol.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

The goat mineral will kill a horse. I wouldn't put in the grain you might over dose the goats. You could get an all stock mineral...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

This thread is from a year ago.


----------

